# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Verzwickte Lage

## MrProblem

Hallo liebe Freunde.

Nun bereits eins vorab, fr alle, die vorhaben, diesen Beitrag zu lesen. Er wird etwas lnger ausfallen, also seid gewarnt ...  :hmmm...:  Ach ja, das ist das aller erste Mal in meinem Leben berhaupt, dass ich einen Beitrag in einem Forum schreibe.

Nun denn, ich mchte es erst einmal ein wenig chronologisch ordnen. Ich mchte, ich hoffe ihr habt dafr Verstndnis, ein wenig meine Anonymitt wahren, das ist wohl auch der Grund, weswegen ich mich hier gerne austauschen mchte. Aufgrund zuvor gelesener Beitrge habe ich nmlich sehr schnell festgestellt, dass der Groteil der hier registrierten Leute sehr freundlich sind und wahrlich tolle Ratschlge und Ideen vermitteln. 

Also, ich bin zur Zeit 23 Jahre alt, habe zwei Geschwister (promovierte Juristin und Berufsoffizier als Bruder) und habe eigentlich, auch wenn ihr es wohl stndig lest, den Lebenswunsch Medizin zu studieren. Das kommt einerseits daher, dass mein Vater selber Arzt ist und meine Mutter viele Jahrzehnte als Krankenschwester ttig war. Man kann also durchaus behaupten, dass ich indirekterweise den medizinischen Alltag tagtglich erlebt habe, sei es beim Mittagessen oder Abendessen. Schon in der Schule selber habe ich im Rahmen meines Schulpraktikums drei Wochen beim Deutschen Roten Kreuz reingeschnuppert, um ein paar Einblicke erhalten zu drfen. Gtigerweise hatte ich dann sogar die Gelegenheit, mit nur 16 Jahren im OP Saal stehen zu drfen um, dem Operateur ber die Schulter schauen zu knnen. Das hat mir nicht mein Vater ermglicht sondern ein sehr netter Chirurg, der mich von Kind an kennt und mir diese Mglichkeit anbot. Es war eine sehr tolle Erfahrung. Als ich 17 war und in die 11. Klasse kam, bewarb ich mich ber Rotary International fr ein Auslandsjahr in Mexiko. Ich war es irgendwie satt das typische Europische zu erleben, daher kamen Lnder wie USA, Kanada oder Australien fr mich nicht in Frage. Ich hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt zwar nicht im geringsten Ahnung von der dortigen Sprache, doch ich nahm es als Herausforderung an und ich wurde belohnt. Es war mit Sicherheit die schnste Zeit meines Lebens, da ich viele tolle Menschen, mit denen ich bis heute noch Kontakt habe, kennengelernt habe und (wie es der zufall wohl wollte) ich in einer Arztfamilie landete. Mein lterer Gastbruder war sozial sehr engagiert, da er stark katholisch war und somit viel Zeit mit Kindern aus der Armut verbracht hat. Ich habe mich ihm angeschlossen und wir haben viele tolle Dinge gemacht, worauf ich bis heute noch stolz bin. Jedenfalls, nach dem Jahr kam ich wieder und es fiel mir unglaublich schwer, wieder hier in Deutschland Fu zu fassen. Ich hatte vor meinem Austauschjahr die Mglichkeit gehabt, direkt in die 12. Klasse zu springen, quasi die 11. zu berspringen. 

Doch ich merkte deutlich an mir selber, dass mir das sehr schwer fallen wird, da ich schulisch in dieser Zeit kaum gefordert war und groe Lcken hatte, besonders in Mathematik aufgrund des versumten 11. Schuljahres. Ich entschloss mich, dieses Schuljahr zu wiederholen, umso einen besseren Start hinlegen zu knnen. Dies gelang mir gewissermaen auch und so erreichte ich ein Abitur von 2,4. Natrlich, rckblickend muss ich sagen, dass ich extrem wenig gelernt habe und mein Flei sehr begrenzt war. Das war ein groer Fehler, gerade in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich eigentlich schon den Wunsch hatte, in die Medizin zu gehen.

 Nach dem Abitur war ich unschlig bezglich meines Werdegangs. Sicherlich beeinflusst durch meinen Bruder, entschied ich mich fr eine zweijhrige Ausbildung zum Reserveoffizier in der Armee. Die Anforderungen waren hoch, da der Bedarf nur sehr gering war, aber ich wollte es unbedingt! Und geschafft habe ich es dann auch, ich lie mich als Soldat auf Zeit fr zwei Jahre verpflichten, bei sehr guter Bezahlung und ging voller Eifer an die Sache. Ich entschied mich BEWUSST nicht fr die Laufbahn als Sanitter sondern fr die kmpfende Einheit. Das tat ich, weil ich einfach mal etwas ganz anderes in meinem Leben machen wollte, andere Erfahrungen sammeln und schauen, ob ich mich auch fr andere Dinge faszinieren kann. Das erste Jahr verging wie im Flug, ich war nur an Schulen und Ausbildungen und es war wirklich viel zu lernen. Doch ich tat es gerne.

Doch dann nderte sich vieles schlagartig in meinem Leben. Es begann mit der Tatsache, dass ich als fortgeschrittener Offizieranwrter (Fahnenjunker) nach Afghanistan geschickt wurde. Meine Familie war entsetzt, ich war es auch. Doch ich war dem kameradschaftlichem Gefhl sehr verbunden und einige meiner Freunde erlitten dasselbe Schicksal. So wurde ich im Jahre 2009 im Herbst nach Kabul geschickt. Ich habe dort viele Dinge erlebt, die mich bis heute noch begleiten. Habt bitte Verstndnis dafr, dass ich auf keine Details eingehen mchte. Doch auch in dieser Zeit entdeckte ich wieder meine groe Liebe zur Medizin. Aufgrund meiner dortigen Aufgabe war ich sehr viel mit den Truppenrzten unterwegs und ich erlebte fast tglich den medizinischen Alltag. Ich kam Gott sei Dank gesund und heil wieder nach Hause und beendete meine Dienstzeit im Oktober 2010. Eins vorab, ich hatte trotzdem niemals die Absicht, mich als Truppenarzt bei der Armee verpflichten zu lassen, selbst wenn ich das Studium bekommen htte, denn diese 21 Jahre sind eine harte und lange Zeit, die sehr ungewiss ist. 
Ich entschied mich also kurzfristig, ein Studium der Betriebswirtschaftslehre aufzunehmen, da ich dort wusste, dass ich gute Karten hatte bezglich eines Studienplatzes. Ich absolvierte vorher noch einen zwei wchigen, sehr intensiven Mathekurs, um mich gut vorzubereiten und war eigentlich guter Dinge. Doch kurz bevor ich mich einschrieb wurde mein Vater schwer krank, er erlitt einen schweren, bis heute nicht wirklich nachvollziehbaren Leberabszess, der bei ihm ein akkutes Multiorganversagen hervorrief. Er lag wochenlang im Krankenhaus und die rzte machten uns kaum Hoffnung auf rasche Genesung. Es war ein schwerer Schlag fr mich, den ich nur mheselig verarbeiten konnte. Und dabei blieb es nicht, inmitten der Krankheitsgeschichte meines Vater starb ein sehr guter Kamerad von mir im Auslandseinsatz und ich fhlte mich wie ausgelaugt. Ich habe es zu diesem Zeitpunkt gegenber meiner Familie verschwiegen, weil die familiren Probleme schon gro genug waren. Nun, nach einigen Wochen ging es meinem Vater doch wieder deutlich besser, er lie die akute Sepsis hinter sich und verlie das Krankenhaus. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich ganz deutlich gemerkt, dass das Betriebswirtschaftsstudium nichts fr mich ist und es deutlich nicht meinen Neigungen entspricht. Mein Entschluss stand fest, fester denn je, ich wollte Medizin studieren. Dies teilte ich meinen Eltern mit, mein Vater, selber ja Arzt, nahm diesen Entscheid ein wenig erschrocken auf, er riet mir ab und sagte, ich msse lange warten und der Beruf sei enorm anstrengend, aber das schreckte mich nicht ab. Nach einiger Zeit fand auch mein Vater daran gefallen und er untersttzte mich, wo er konnte. 
Ende 2010 also war ich mir bewusst ber meine Lage und war wild entschieden, Medizin zu studieren. Ein Problem gab es da aber noch, denn ich hatte eklatante naturwissenschaftliche Defizite, denn in der Schule hatte ich nur Biologie bis zum Abi, Chemie und Physik seit der 10. Klasse nicht mehr. Warum? Wie gesagt, ich war faul und wusste, dass diese Fcher arbeitsintensiv sind und daher reduzierte ich sie auf ein Minimum. Ein Fehler, den ich bis heute sehr bereue.  Nun denn, ich wusste, dass dies ein Problem wird, daher berlegte ich mir eine Mglichkeit, dieses zu lsen. Und ich fand sie prompt! Ich bewarb mich in Kln fr ein Vorbereitungssemester fr Mediziner. Vielleicht kennt es hier der eine oder andere, sicherlich ist es weinig umstritten, aber fr mich war es die beste Mglichkeit, innerhalb vier Monate viel Bio, Physik und Chemie zu machen. Teuer war, es keine Frage, aber ich hatte genug Geld aus der Bundeswehr aufgespart, um mir das zu finanzieren. Ich hatte groes Glck, denn ich bekam prompt einer der doch sehr begehrten Pltze und fing wirklich voller Eifer und Wissensgier an. Schwerpunkt dieses 4 monatigen Kurses war: Chemie (anorganische und organische), Chemiepraktikum (1x alle zwei Woche  4 Stunden), Physik, Physikpraktikum, Biochemie, Biologie, Anatomie (pro Tag 2 Stunden, also extrem viel Stoff) Biologiepraktikum, Mikrobiologie, Histologie und Physiologie. Es war wirklich enorm viel Stoff, ich kam nachmittags oder sogar erst abends nach Hause, habe gegessen, und gleich weiter gelernt. Natrlich, letztendlich ging es um nichts, kein Examen oder so etwas, aber ich selber habe es fr mich als eine Art Herausforderung gesehen und wollte mich prfen, ob ich dazu berhaupt in der Lage bin, diesen Stoff zu bewltigen. Viele meiner "Komilitonen" haben mich dafr belchelt, mich als "Streber" abgestempelt, es "ginge ja schlielich um nichts", so die Aussage mancher. Nun denn, ich habe es anders gesehen und mich voll reingehngt, mich bemht um zu sehen, was ich kann und wie gut ich im lernen noch bin( gerade 23 Jahre alt geworden). 

Nach den vier Monaten war die Zeit rum, insgesamt habe ich ber 16 Klausuren in allen Fchern geschrieben und ich erhielt mein Abschlusszeugnis. Ich habe als einer der besten im ganzen Kurs abgeschnitten, was mich selber sehr stolz gemacht und auch gezeigt hat, dass ich etwas erreichen kann, wenn ich es will und dazu bereit bin, andere Dinge zu opfern. Nun, ende Februar war ich also fertig und ich bewarb mich abermals bei der ZVS, auch wenn ich wusste, das ich abgelehnt werde. Doch ich hatte als festes Ziel im Auge, mich alsbald fr Ungarn zu bewerben an allen drei Universitten (Pecs, Szeged Budapest), denn wie mir mitgeteilt wurde, wird dort dieser Kurs, den ich in Kln absolvierte, angerechnet. Ich war also sehr guter Dinge.  Voller Tatendrang begann ich unmittelbar  im Mrz ein Krankenhauspraktikum auf der Intensivstation, wie auch im operativen Bereich. Ich hatte das Glck, einen sehr netten Chefarzt zu haben, der mir alles sehr genau zeigte, erklrte und mir sogar Bcher schenkte. Im OP habe ich enorm viel gesehen, ich durfte sogar mit am Tisch stehen und Harken halten, obwohl ich eigentlich gar keine fundierte medizinische Ausbildung hatte. Abends sa ich oft am Schreibtisch und studierte den Anatomie Atlas, um einfach mehr verstehen zu knnen. Ich war sehr dankbar fr all dies und natrlich habe ich immer gewut, wo meine Grenzen waren, denn ich hatte immer groen Respekt vor dem Menschen, der vor mir lag, daher war ich auch nicht bereit, einen zu intubieren, wie es mal ein Arzt von mir wollte, ohne vorher berhaupt zu wissen, wodrauf es ankommt. Vergangenen Frhling kam wieder alles ganz anders, ein nchster schwerer Schlag erwartete mich. Bei meinem Vater wurde (per Zufall) ein recht aggressiver Prostatatumor (Gleason Score 4+3=7) entdeckt und es wurde zur mglichst raschen Operation geraten. Es war sehr schwer fr uns, diesen neuen Schlag abermals zu akzeptieren und hinzunehmen, meine Mutter war dem Nervenbruch nahe. Gerade hatte mein Vater die schwere Krankheit mit der Leber hinter sich gelassen, nun kam das nchste. Es war eine Zeit voller Angst und Ungewissheit, ich war wie gelhmt, schlagartig war mir alles egal, mich interessierte nichts mehr, ich wollte einfach nur wissen, was mit meinem Vater passiert. Ich bekam sofort einige Wochen Urlaub und stand in dieser Zeit nur meiner Familie zur Verfgung. Nach qulenden zwei Wochen wurde er endlich operiert, es war eine, wie uns gesagt wurde, sehr schwierige OP (anatomisch bedingt durch ein enorm kleines Becken) und ging auch viele Stunden. Dennoch, auch hier hatte mein Vater und wir alle mehr Glck als Verstand, denn die OP ging gut aus, er hat sich zwar bis heute noch nicht vollstndig erholt, aber biochemisch wurde besttigt, dass er R0 rezidiert wurde, also kann man davon ausgehen, dass der Tumor besiegt ist.

 Ich besann mich allmhlich wieder auf mein Leben und mein Lebenswunsch, der Medizin. Ich bewarb mich an unzhligen Universitten, ich schpfte jegliche Mglichkeiten aus, Geld war mir egal, denn ich war sofort bereit, mich ber beide Ohren zu verschulden. Sicherlich klingt das dmmlich und naiv fr viele hier, aber das ist nun mal meine Entscheidung. Zu Beginn lief es gut, ich hatte ein gutes Gefhl bei den Bewerbungen fr Ungarn, da ich ja nun schon eine Menge vorweisen konnte, wie ein sehr langes Praktikum, mein Vorsemester der Medizin etc. In Salzburg bewarb ich mich an der privaten Paracelsus Universitt, sie hat zwar einen recht umstrittenen Ruf, aber mir war es gleich, ich wollte Medizin studieren. Ich wurde zum 5 stndigen Test eingeladen, wo nur die hundert Besten zum Gesprch geladen werden. Ich malte mir geringe chancen aus, aber ich nahm sie dennoch war und ich wurde nicht enttuscht, einige Wochen spter wurde ich zum Gesprch eingeladen. 

Nun, vor gut einer Woche erhielt ich Post. Aus Ungarn, als auch aus Salzburg und alle meine Hoffnungen waren zerplatzt. Nirgendswo wurde ich angenommen, es war fr mich wie ein Schlag ins Gesicht, von dem ich mich bis jetzt noch kaum erholt habe. Ich bin nun 23 Jahre alt und habe vieles in meinem Leben erlebt und nun mchte ich mich einfach gerne intellektuell fordern, als auch frdern. Und das beinhaltet fr mich ein Studium, am liebsten natrlich eins, dass einem zuspricht, also bei mir Medizin. Doch nun zweifle ich wieder sehr stark, denn ich muss wohl der Tatsache ins Auge schauen. Vermutlich muss ich noch mindestens drei weitere Jahre warten, hoffentlich nicht mehr. Will ich das? Ehrlich gesagt, ich weiss es nicht. Ich knnte mich nun um einen Platz als MTA, MTRA etc. bewerben und damit die Zeit sinnvoll berbrcken, aber ich habe irgendwie das starke Gefhl in mir, zu studieren. Daher spiele ich sehr stark mit dem Gedanken, Biochemie zu studieren. Das kommt nicht von ungefhr, denn in meinem Vorsemester habe ich gemerkt, dass mir besonders Biochemie recht groe Freude bereitete und ich mich erstaunlicherweise, im Vergleich zu den anderen, nicht so schwer damit getan habe, den ganzen Stoff zu lernen. Ich habe mich mittlerweile an diversen Fakultten fr Biochemie beworben und meine Chancen, dass ich einen Platz bekomme (habe nun 6 Wartesemester) ist sehr sehr hoch. 

Doch trotz meiner Lebenserfahrung und all den Dingen, die ich im Leben gesehen und erfahren habe, fhle ich mich nun wie ein kleiner Schuljunge. Ich stehe da und habe das Gefhl, dass irgendwie alles aus den Bahnen luft, ich nicht im Stande bin, klar zu sagen, was gemacht werden soll und was nicht. Bei der Armee konnte ich es, aber mit mir selber verharre ich. Ich bin zwiegespalten, denn einerseits will ich mich selber nicht verraten, nicht das aufgeben, wofr ich eigentlich vor hatte, zu kmpfen. Doch andererseits sage ich mir auch, zu welchem Preis soll all dies in Kauf nehmen? Auerdem ist es ja auch nicht gewi, dass der Beruf des Arztes wirklich mein Lebenstraum ist, denn vielleicht merke ich in spteren Semester, dass ich mich unwohl fhle? Aber dasselbe knnte mir auch passieren, wenn ich nun zum Winter Biochemie anfange zu studieren. Ich habe einfach die groe Angst, mir spter in meinem Leben vorzuwerfen, dass ich nicht die Entscheidungskraft besa, zu sagen, ich warte jetzt und basta. Ich mchte verstndlicherweise auch nicht meine Eltern enttuschen, sie haben viel in mich investiert (nicht finanziell betrachtet) und mir ist es selber ein sehr groes Bedrfnis, sie glcklich zu sehen. Und das schaffe ich womglich nur, wenn ich es selber bin. Und ich fhle mich nun, als htte ich verloren. Vielleicht klingt es fr den einen oder andere berzogen, aber es ist so. Ich stehe frh morgens auf und frage mich manchmal ganz ehrlich und ungelogen, wofr das alles. Ich habe zwei Jahre meines Leben mit groer Freunde und voller Tatendrang der Bundeswehr geschenkt und dachte, auch wenn es sicherlich bei vielen sehr umstritten ist, dass ich was Gutes tue. Ich rede nicht von einem Auslandseinsatz, sondern auch von der Tatsache, als ich ber ein halbes jahrlang junge Menschen, also Grundwehrdienstleistende, ausgebildet habe und ihnen versucht zu zeigen, was im Leben wichtig ist, sicherlich im militrischen Leben, aber auch im Alltglichem. 

Ich blicke voller Angst und Unsicherheit in die Zukunft und mein vermutlich aller grtes Problem ist einfach, dass ich das nach auen hin nicht zeige. Natrlich bin ich nicht der "Rpel von neben an", aber ich glaube, dass ich den Menschen, die tglich um mich herum sind, ein falsches Bild von mir zeige. Das tue ich nicht, um mir Vorteile einzuheimsen oder um mich als tollen Typ darzustellen, nein. So bin ich einfach und so war ich es auch und ganz sicher ist es, dass mir diese Art nicht immer positive Dinge im Leben beschert hat. Aber ich bin ein Kmpfer, ich versuche immer aus irgendwelchen Dingen neue Kraft zu schpfen und denke mir manchmal, vielleicht ist es einfach mein Schicksal. Ich bin nicht all zu glubig, aber dennoch habe ich ein gewisses Gottvertrauen (besonders nach der Sache mit meinem Vater)und glaube, dass jeder Mensch seine Bestimmung hat. 

Um nun allmhlich zum Ende zu kommen mchte ich eins noch sagen. Ich habe diesen Beitrag nicht geschrieben, in der Hoffnung jemand sagt mir, " ach komm, mit 27 Medizin zu studieren is vllig normal etc. pp" . Es war mir irgendwie an sich ein Bedrfnis, mich hier mitzuteilen und ber Dinge zu schreiben, ber die ich nicht mal mit meinen besten Freunden spreche. Aber vielleicht gibt es hier verstndisvolle Menschen (da bin ich mir sicher), die mir mit einem guten Rat zur Seite stehen knnen, mir vielleicht eine neue, bisher nicht bercksichtigte Alternative aufzeigen. 

Ich wei, ich will nicht undankbar sein, ich habe bereits schon viel Glck in meinem Leben gehabt, sei es mit meiner Familie, mit meiner Bundeswehrzeit oder anderen Dingen. Daran kann ich zehren, aber auch nicht ewig, denn das Leben geht weiter und alles um sich herum entwickelt sich und man selber will ja dazugehren. 
Suum cuique, aber was ist das Meine?

Ich danke Euch aufrichtig dafr, dass ihr euch die Zeit genommen habt, das zu lesen. Mit freundschaftlichem Gru

----------


## Feuerblick

Okay, wie lange wartest du denn jetzt genau, d.h. WANN hast du Abi gemacht und hast du danach an einer deutschen Hochschule studiert? Hab ich in dem vielen Text vielleicht einfach berlesen...
Hast du dich denn auer in Salzburg auch noch an den anderen sterreichischen Unis beworben? 
Ansonsten liegt die Wartezeit momentan bei 12 Semestern, Tendenz wohl eher steigend.
Wenn es dein Lebenstraum ist, sollte die Wartezeit nicht das grte Problem sein und dich sicher nicht von der Erfllung des Traums abhalten.
Das Vorsemester mit naturwissenschaftlichen Kursen htte ich mir an deiner Stelle brigens gespart. Man kommt im Studium auch ohne klar...
Wre es denn ein Problem, eine Ausbildung zu machen? Oder knntest du dir vielleicht vorstellen, die Zeit mit sozialem Engagement (evtl. auch im Ausland) zu fllen?
Und auch wenns abgedroschen klingt: 27 ist heute wirklich kein hohes Eintrittsalter mehr! Als Arzt arbeiten kannst du wirklich noch lange genug...

----------


## roger rekless

> Doch andererseits sage ich mir auch, zu welchem Preis soll all dies in Kauf nehmen?


Ich finde nicht dass du momentan in einer Situation bist, in der du einen hohen Preis frs Medizinstudium zahlen musst. Was meinst du mit hohem Preis genau? Die 3 Jahre die du evt. noch warten musst? Das ist kein hoher Preis, das ist maximal nervig. Wenn du deswegen berlegst dein eigentliches Ziel dranzugeben und auf einen Ersatz zu setzen, halte ich das fr einen fatalen Fehler.

Alles unter der Vorraussetzung dass es sich hier nicht um Trolling handelt.

----------


## MrProblem

Ersteinmal
Danke fr die Antwort. Es sind jetzt 6 Wartesemester, die ich nun habe. Fr mich ist es tendenziell kein Problem, eine Ausbildung zu beginnen, wie schon gesagt, ich wrde einiges in Kauf nehmen, ich bin auch keineswegs whlerisch, was die Stadt betrifft, ich bin in der Beziehung absolut offen fr alles.

@roger_rekless
Naja, vielleicht war es wirklich ein wenig hoch gestochen in Punkto hohen Preis zahlen, aber das ist halt meine subjektive Wahrnehmung, dass ich denke, das es eventuell mehr Probleme machen kann, das ich erst mit theoretischen 27 Jahren anfange zu studieren, statt jetzt. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin da sehr blauugig und das ist meine Ansicht, ich lasse mich sehr gerne eines besseren belehren, deswegen habe ich mich hier ja auch angmeldet.

Und was soll bitte mit diesem "Trolling" gemeint sein? Glaubt ihr, dass ich das hier aus Jux und Dollerei schreibe? 
Danke fr die Antworten

----------


## Feuerblick

Wie gesagt: Hast du dich in sterreich beworben (auer Paracelsus)?

----------


## Gelbes_U

> h ich hab den test gerade mal vor 2 jahren gemacht... wo du das "300% massiv verschlechtert" her nimmst, wrde mich interessieren! 
> 2009 waren es 2100 bewerber, letztes jahr nur 500 mehr.... selbst wenn es die jahre noch steigt, hat das noch lange nix mit massiver verschlechterung um die 300% zu tun


Jetzt frage ich mal nach einer Quelle. Und setze noch eins drauf: Seit Einfhrung des Tests (2006 oder 2007?) werden sich die Teilnehmerzahlen in der EU-Quote fr Innsbruck auf 350% erhht haben, fr den diesjhrigen Test. Genaueres werden wir im August 2011 wissen, wenn der EMS 2011 ausgewertet ist, bis jetzt haben wir nur Anmeldezahlen, die aber wegen der neu eingefhrten Gebhrenzahlung als nicht vergleichbar gelten.

Auf den anderen Kommentar gehe ich einfach mal nicht ein.

Die nderung war von "um 350%" zu "auf 350%". Mir ist klar, dass das auch eine inhaltliche nderung ist. Die Zahl hab ich in irgendner -Zeitung gelesen. Die alten Zahlen sind wohl etwa 700 fr 2007 und knapp 1300 fr 2010. Das macht dann ne Chance von knapp 1:20 und nicht 1:10 fr Innsbruck letztes Jahr. Dieses Jahr ist es wohl wg. Doppelabi und Wehrdienst weitaus schlechter. Und bei weniger als 5% wird es schon echt mau...

----------


## Lilalein

> Die Zahl hab ich in irgendner -Zeitung gelesen.



Hoffentlich nicht in der sterreich, Kronenzeitung oder Heute!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## perro

> Jetzt frage ich mal nach einer Quelle. Und setze noch eins drauf: Seit Einfhrung des Tests (2006 oder 2007?) werden sich die Teilnehmerzahlen in der EU-Quote fr Innsbruck auf 350% erhht haben, fr den diesjhrigen Test. Genaueres werden wir im August 2011 wissen, wenn der EMS 2011 ausgewertet ist, bis jetzt haben wir nur Anmeldezahlen, die aber wegen der neu eingefhrten Gebhrenzahlung als nicht vergleichbar gelten.


oh, ich geb dir liebend gerne die offizielle EMS-quelle: http://www.eignungstest-medizin.at/Bericht_EMSAT10.pdf , Seite 10 "Abbildung 2: Absolutzahlen Testabsolvierung fr Quoten 2006 bis 2010" 

und wer redet ber IBK? ich red von STERREICH! bislang gab es ja eine gemeinsame rangliste, sodass es ziemlich egal war, wo man sich beworben hatte...
(aber wenn du es unbedingt fr innsbruck wissen willst, schau auf seite 11)

wie du siehst fr ganz sterreich:
2006-2008: 1500-1700 bewerber
2009: 2100 bewerber
2010: 2600 bewerber 

natrlich ist der trend nach oben, aber da ist bei weitem keine 350% zuwachs dabei...







> Hoffentlich nicht in der sterreich, Kronenzeitung oder Heute!


made my day!  :bhh:

----------


## Gelbes_U

> oh, ich geb dir liebend gerne die offizielle EMS-quelle: http://www.eignungstest-medizin.at/Bericht_EMSAT10.pdf , Seite 10 "Abbildung 2: Absolutzahlen Testabsolvierung fr Quoten 2006 bis 2010" 
> 
> und wer redet ber IBK? ich red von STERREICH! bislang gab es ja eine gemeinsame rangliste, sodass es ziemlich egal war, wo man sich beworben hatte...
> (aber wenn du es unbedingt fr innsbruck wissen willst, schau auf seite 11)
> 
> wie du siehst fr ganz sterreich:
> 2006-2008: 1500-1700 bewerber
> 2009: 2100 bewerber
> 2010: 2600 bewerber
> ...


Gab es tatschlich eine gemeinsame Liste oder war es nicht vielmehr so, dass IBK-Anmeldungen nur mit IBK-Anmeldungen konkurrierten? Gibt es 2011 eine gemeinsame Liste? MW gab es die auch schon frher nicht, zumindest fr die sterreicher, oder bin ich da falsch informiert. Sonst wrde doch das ganze Wechseltheater nicht stattgefunden haben?

Zu den Zahlen: Wenn Du aber nun davon ausgehst, dass 2011 kein Wechsel mglich ist und auch keine gemeinsame Rangliste existiert, dann gelten die von mir oben genannten Zahlen - sie finden sich auch in Deiner Quelle.

----------


## perro

> Gab es tatschlich eine gemeinsame Liste oder war es nicht vielmehr so, dass IBK-Anmeldungen nur mit IBK-Anmeldungen konkurrierten? Gibt es 2011 eine gemeinsame Liste? MW gab es die auch schon frher nicht, zumindest fr die sterreicher, oder bin ich da falsch informiert. Sonst wrde doch das ganze Wechseltheater nicht stattgefunden haben?
> 
> Zu den Zahlen: Wenn Du aber nun davon ausgehst, dass 2011 kein Wechsel mglich ist und auch keine gemeinsame Rangliste existiert, dann gelten die von mir oben genannten Zahlen - sie finden sich auch in Deiner Quelle.


doch es gab die gemeinsame rangliste! man hat mit jedem EU-bewerber konkurriert! anhand der rangliste wurden dann die besten entsprechend ihrer ortsprfernez aufgeteilt. bld war nur: insgesamt wurden 260 pltze vergeben, ibk vergibt aber nur ca. 75 pltze. wenn man nun unter den 260 besten war, aber nur auf rang 200, dann konnte es sein, dass man in wien landet, obwohl man nach ibk wollte! deswegen auch das ganze getausche!

was ist MW??

ich hab von den getrennten ranglisten ab diesem jahr schon gehrt. genaueres wei ich aber nicht, da ich mich damit nicht mehr so beschftige... musst du bei den EMS-schreibern im -Forum nachfragen, die kennen sich aus.
angenommen es gibt eine getrennte liste, wr es ja wohl auch logisch sich dann in wien zu bewerben und nicht in ibk...

----------


## Gelbes_U

> made my day!


 :Grinnnss!:    ....

----------


## Gelbes_U

> doch es gab die gemeinsame rangliste! man hat mit jedem EU-bewerber konkurriert! anhand der rangliste wurden dann die besten entsprechend ihrer ortsprfernez aufgeteilt. bld war nur: insgesamt wurden 260 pltze vergeben, ibk vergibt aber nur ca. 75 pltze. wenn man nun unter den 260 besten war, aber nur auf rang 200, dann konnte es sein, dass man in wien landet, obwohl man nach ibk wollte! deswegen auch das ganze getausche!
> 
> was ist MW??
> 
> ich hab von den getrennten ranglisten ab diesem jahr schon gehrt. genaueres wei ich aber nicht, da ich mich damit nicht mehr so beschftige... musst du bei den EMS-schreibern im -Forum nachfragen, die kennen sich aus.
> angenommen es gibt eine getrennte liste, wr es ja wohl auch logisch sich dann in wien zu bewerben und nicht in ibk...


Hmm... mal nachforschen... Das Getausche haben dann ja die sterreicher "versaubeutelt" - wie man dort sagen wrde - durch Anbieten von Geld fr den Wechsel IBK->Wien.

----------


## Gelbes_U

Ach ja, MW am Satzanfang: Meines Wissens...

----------


## Gelbes_U

> ich hab von den getrennten ranglisten ab diesem jahr schon gehrt. genaueres wei ich aber nicht, da ich mich damit nicht mehr so beschftige... musst du bei den EMS-schreibern im -Forum nachfragen, die kennen sich aus.
> angenommen es gibt eine getrennte liste, wr es ja wohl auch logisch sich dann in wien zu bewerben und nicht in ibk...


http://derstandard.at/1297820683477/...e=2#forumstart

Also, es sind wohl eigene Ranglisten und fr IBK sind es 2100 Anmeldungen, mit Gebhr!! Wenn man von 80% Teilnehmern ausgeht (1700) wre dann eine Chance von 1:25.... btw wre man damit auch bei einer Verschlchterung der Chance auf 357% ausgehend von 1:7. Jetzt weiss ich auch, woher die die Zahl haben...

----------


## perro

> Also, es sind wohl eigene Ranglisten und fr IBK sind es 2100 Anmeldungen, mit Gebhr!! Wenn man von 80% Teilnehmern ausgeht (1700) wre dann eine Chance von 1:25.... btw wre man damit auch bei einer Verschlchterung der Chance auf 357% ausgehend von 1:7. Jetzt weiss ich auch, woher die die Zahl haben...


dh. die zeitung bezieht alles auf den anbeginn der zeit (EMS einfhrung) und vergleicht alte, nicht mehr geltende, gegebenheiten (ranglisten) mit den neuen... 
da wren wir wieder bei „Es gab Zeiten, da haben in Deutschland die Leute auch mit nem 2er Abi ohne AdH oder sonst irgendwas studiert....das hat aber gar nichts mehr mit 2011 oder 2012 zu tun“ 
 :Top: 

schreibst du den EMS heuer mit oder warum stetzt du dich fr die sache so ein? ::-oopss:

----------


## Gelbes_U

> dh. die zeitung bezieht alles auf den anbeginn der zeit (EMS einfhrung) und vergleicht alte, nicht mehr geltende, gegebenheiten (ranglisten) mit den neuen... 
> da wren wir wieder bei Es gab Zeiten, da haben in Deutschland die Leute auch mit nem 2er Abi ohne AdH oder sonst irgendwas studiert....das hat aber gar nichts mehr mit 2011 oder 2012 zu tun 
> 
> 
> schreibst du den EMS heuer mit oder warum stetzt du dich fr die sache so ein?


N, mach grad so was wie ne Auszeit... Da kann man sich ja mal mit allem mglichen beschftigen. Hatte damals 120 (97,3% oder so) im Test (war verpflichtend...) und hatte berlegt, den einfach mal mitzuschreiben, um zu sehen, wie ich abgebaut habe  :Grinnnss!:  Wegnehmen tu ich ja niemandem etwas damit, die anderen wrden ja nachrcken - falls ich berhaupt wieder so gut wre....

Fakt ist doch nun, dass jemand, der sich 2011 fr IBK beworben hat, ne Chance von ca. 1:25 hat (da wr ich grad noch so dabei gewesen...) und jemand, der das 2007 gemacht hat, noch bei 1:7 lag...

Jetzt haben wir uns aber schn duelliert  :Party:

----------


## MrProblem

:Keks: 

...

----------


## perro

> Jetzt haben wir uns aber schn duelliert


 :Party:

----------


## Giant0777

ja, schn duelliert, am thema vorbei und jetzt kommen wir wieder back  to topic! :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

gruss, giant

----------


## MrProblem

gendert aufgrund beklopptheit

----------


## Giant0777

> So wie es nun ausschaut, habe ich mich ZIEMLICH SICHER dafr entschieden, dass ich zum 1. September ne MTA-L Ausbilding in Kln beginne.


?????

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> ?????


Nicht zuviel nachdenken.....

----------


## MrProblem

ich wei, ich hab einen gewaltig an der Waffel, ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. Die Problematik liegt auch darin, dass mir auch bewusst wurde, dass ich quasi 9 ! jahre (also 3 jahre ausbildung +6 studium) auf finanzielle Fremdhilfe angewiesen bin...au weia

----------


## MrProblem

ich bin jetzt ab morgen ne Woche weg...dann komme ich wieder und werde definitiv fr mich einen Entschluss haben. Die Sorge ist halt auch, bei dem derzeitigen Trend, dass es nicht 6 Wartesemester sein werden, die ich warten muss, sondern sogar evt. 7 oder 8 !

----------


## Giant0777

> Nicht zuviel nachdenken.....


meine neu gewonnene empathie fhrt wohl dazu...

----------


## MrProblem

mh...Empathie, sowas hatte ich mal  :hmmm...:

----------


## Feuerblick

*schulterzuck* Wenn man seinen "Lebenstraum" aufgibt, weil man zu wenig Risikobereitschaft (sterreich, Wartezeit, finanzielle Abhngigkeit) hat, dann kann der Lebenstraum ja nicht so wichtig gewesen sein. Schade eigentlich - da htten wir uns von vornherein alle unsere klugen Ratschlge und die Beschftigung mit deiner Situation sparen und Sinnvolleres tun knnen. Dann viel Erfolg in deiner Zukunft - hoffentlich gibst du nicht bei allem so leicht auf.

----------


## perro

achtung off-topic-spam: mir fehlt hier in dem forum eindeutig der facebook "gefllt mir"-button...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Was ist Facebook?

----------


## Giant0777

dafr gibts hier andere, lustige button...

@coxy: 100mrd dollar wert - geil oder! wer braucht da noch empathie?

@funkel: danke fr dein statement - ich bin jetzt hier mal raus!tschss!

----------


## PAIng

> ja, schn duelliert, am thema vorbei und jetzt kommen wir wieder back  to topic!
> 
> gruss, giant


Der gute MrProblem weiss jetzt wenigstens, dass er es in IBK guten Gewissens nicht versuchen braucht. Aber etwas verwirrt wirkt er schon, der Bub.... Naja, ist ja noch jung.

----------


## Pille_McCoy

> ich bin jetzt ab morgen ne Woche weg...dann komme ich wieder und werde definitiv fr mich einen Entschluss haben. Die Sorge ist halt auch, bei dem derzeitigen Trend, dass es nicht 6 Wartesemester sein werden, die ich warten muss, sondern sogar evt. 7 oder 8 !


Jetzt bleib doch erstmal locker! Durchatmen und nicht immer so rumspringen ( ja,nein,ja, ich weiss nicht, nein, ja ).
Du hast einen epischen Beitrag geschrieben wieso du so gerne Medizin studieren mchtest ( und ja, ich habe ihn vollstndig gelesen ). Du hast mich berzeugt! Ich glaube dir, dass du es wirklich schaffen willst. Jetzt musst du deinen Worten auch Taten folgen lassen.
Die absolute Garantien gibt es im Leben einfach nicht. Niemand kann wissen, was die Zukunft fr einen bringt. und dennoch geht man das Risiko ein. 
8 Wartesemester ... Na und? 6 brauchst du eh fr deine Ausbildung, und wenn du Angst vor finanzieller Abhngigkeit hast, rate ich dir zu einer Ausbildung bei der du ein bisschen was verdienst. Auerdem hattest du doch 30.000 angespart. Damit hast du eine gute Grundlage. 
Klar heisst das Opfer bringen und auf Sachen verzichten, aber wie wichtigmist dir die Medizin?

----------


## MrProblem

ich wrde ja mal so liebend gerne wissen, wie die Prognosen fr die Wartesemester in den nchsten Jahren so sein werden? Klar, ich wei, dass das nur reinspekulativ ist, aber was meint ihr wohl diesbezglich?

----------


## medi93

argh mist

----------


## gnuff

> ich wrde ja mal so liebend gerne wissen, wie die Prognosen fr die Wartesemester in den nchsten Jahren so sein werden? Klar, ich wei, dass das nur reinspekulativ ist, aber was meint ihr wohl diesbezglich?


laaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ich glaube sie werden abgeschafft, dann sind so absolute Nonsens Fragen auch leichter zu beantworten.....

----------


## netfinder

Ich waere dafuer, dass ihr vorlernt, dann habt ihr keine Zeit, solche Fragen zu stellen...

----------


## Kackbratze

Tststs, das ist jetzt unhflich.  :hmmm...: 

NC- und Wartezeitvorhersagen gibt es nicht, da alle diese Daten nur retrospektiv erhoben werden knnen.

----------


## gnuff

Ich weiss aus sicherer Quelle, dass ab 2013 ein neues System erprobt werden soll. bernommen hat man diese Idee aus der Gastronomie. Wenn man ein Studium bestellt und muss dann lnger als 30min warten bekommt man das bestellte und ein zustzliches Studium kostenlos.  :Top:

----------


## MrProblem

Luft...  :Friedenstaube: 
Wie dem auch sei, Medizin wird in Deutschland studiert, basta. Im Oktober fang ich an Biochemie in sterreich zu studieren, dauert im Regelfall 6 Semester, wrde also genau passen, um die ntigen Semester zusammen zu kratzen, sofern die Anzahl nicht so eben mal in die Hhe schiet. Vielleicht habe ich auch schon vorher glck und komme irgendwo dank Los unter. Zumal ich es auch so sehe, dass ich mir sicherlich dann spter den einen oder anderen Schein sei es Bio, Chemie Physik etc. anrechnen lassen kann. Fr mich ganz klar die favorisierte Mglichkeit !!

----------


## EVT

Ich habe jetzt nur die ersten Beitrge gelesen, aber was ist denn mit einem Medizinstudium in anderen Lndern auer sterreich und Ungarn? 
Z.B. in Riga? Das ist viel billiger als Ungarn und sie sind nicht ganz so selektiv, da knntest du dich noch fr den Beginn im Februar bewerben. 
Ich hatte mich dort auch beworben, als Plan B sozusagen, und wurde auch angenommen.

----------

